# Accessing Roamio with browser



## rmcleran (Mar 14, 2008)

Trying to access my new Roamio Plus via a browser (Firefox). Need username and password after getting Roamio interface using 192.168.xxx.xxx. Earlier models used "TiVo" as username and the media access key as the password. Doesn't work with the Roamio Plus.

What username/password combination is required for the Roamio Plus?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rmcleran said:


> Trying to access my new Roamio Plus via a browser (Firefox). Need username and password after getting Roamio interface using 192.168.xxx.xxx. Earlier models used "TiVo" as username and the media access key as the password. Doesn't work with the Roamio Plus.
> 
> What username/password combination is required for the Roamio Plus?


Username should be "tivo", all lower case.


----------



## rmcleran (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, James. That works.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I'm confused, what is it supposed to do? All I get is a static page that says CONGRATULATIONS with a listing of a whole bunch of stuff that I can do. But there are no links or anything to actually let me do anything.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

midas said:


> I'm confused, what is it supposed to do? All I get is a static page that says CONGRATULATIONS with a listing of a whole bunch of stuff that I can do. But there are no links or anything to actually let me do anything.


 Use *https* in url, not http.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Thanks, now it makes sense.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Just wondering, why do you want to access it with a browser instead of something like kmttg? IMHO, it's way more tedious to do it with a browser, if downloading shows is your goal.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

mattack said:


> Just wondering, why do you want to access it with a browser instead of something like kmttg? IMHO, it's way more tedious to do it with a browser, if downloading shows is your goal.


My guess...he doesn't download a lot/very often. 
It works just as well without having to put extra software on your computer.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

mattack said:


> Just wondering, why do you want to access it with a browser instead of something like kmttg? IMHO, it's way more tedious to do it with a browser, if downloading shows is your goal.


A big reason I can see for not using kmttg is it uses Java, which has had a lot of security bugs lately, including some 0 day exploits used to hijack computers.


----------

